# English Mountain Challenge



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

Does anyone know whatever happened to this ride? In Sevierville, TN. I did it 3 times I think and then all the sudden it vanished. It was one of my favorite organized rides - really great roads, well organized stops, good scenery. Plus English Mountain was always an accomplisment to get to the top of. 

I miss it and would love to have it back on my summer riding calender. Seemed like there was always plenty of riders there, so I don't think it was lack of interest that did it in?


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

i miss the roan groan. that one disappeared as well.


----------

